# Big Brother Season 18



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cast to be revealed today.*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Cast*​​​*







*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*A Twist In The Making...*​​*







*​


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm not flaming anyone, and I realize that this will tick some folks off, but this is a forum, and by definition, then, asks for opinions. I'll be quick.

I feel that a show like this even getting one person to watch is a sad commentary on humanity in general. Anything that brings out the worst in us just makes me sad.

What? I don't know what I'm talking about? Yeah. Probably. Deal.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I'm not flaming anyone, and I realize that this will tick some folks off, but this is a forum, and by definition, then, asks for opinions. I'll be quick.
> 
> I feel that a show like this even getting one person to watch is a sad commentary on humanity in general. Anything that brings out the worst in us just makes me sad.
> 
> What? I don't know what I'm talking about? Yeah. Probably. Deal.


Hey, to each his own, Tom. Your comment is fair.

Some of us, however, see the entertainment value of this show, even if we will probably never follow its examples
.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I get it. And I am not bashing viewers (I love everybody, even 2 of the 3 presidential candidates!--kidding).

Curiosity is a human trait, and a good one. And thanks, BTW. And I'm sure that 99% of viewers are not following any examples here.

The title sort of says it all, that this is all about voyeurism. But it's junk food. Gossip porn. I just wish we could find something more creative to do with our time other than stalkerishly peeping into other people's lives. I guess if the show makes any statement, the one about who wants to be on this show and why might be the most damning. It's almost as if living inside our own heads isn't enough, like we're too boring and uninteresting to be able to keep ourselves enthusiastic about who we are.

But that, is exactly why we have television, isn't it?

And you can't argue with 18 seasons. That is impressive, and it means they are doing something right, even if this is the functional equivalent of putting a mirror on your shoe to look up someone's dress.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I get it. And I am not bashing viewers (I love everybody, even 2 of the 3 presidential candidates!--kidding).
> 
> Curiosity is a human trait, and a good one. And thanks, BTW. And I'm sure that 99% of viewers are not following any examples here.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the candidates - well, give or take a few anyway.

TV is for the masses. Some use it to entertain, others to educate, most others to escape. Some of it (TV) is serious, but most of it is down right silly. And that may be the main reason people are drawn to it. TV doesn't mock your viewing choices. It doesn't pass judgments one way or another ... it just drones on and on.

Shows like Big Brother are designed to show the seedier side of human behavior. Like a good mystery or super-hero show, they're not really meant to be emulated. Escape-ism at it's best, I would say.

I'd bet that if you took a survey, most (if not all) households have more than one TV set. Which then leads me to conclude that TV (in whatever form you prefer it) is a healthy thing. It lets you harmlessly live out your fantasies or frustrations through the make-believe actions of others.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*REMINDER:: BB-18 premiers tomorrow night on CBS at 8PM (E).﻿﻿*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Full Cast*​​





​The stowaways are:​​James Huling from _Big Brother 17_
Nicole Franzel from _Big Brother 16_
Da'Vonne Rogers from _Big Brother 17_
Frank Eudy from _Big Brother 14_​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The HGs are playing in teams of four:​
Frank, Michelle, Paulie, and Bridgette are: Category 4.
Nicole, Corey, Tiffany, and Glenn are the Freakazoids
James, Victor, Natalie, and Bronte are: Team Unicorn
Da'Vonne, Paul, Jozea, and Zakiyah are: Big Sister​
*Glenn lost the "Hit The Road" Competition & Was Evicted
Nicole is the first HoH of BB18
The Have-Nots are: Da'Vonne, Paul, Jozea, and Zakiyah
Nicole Nominated Jozea & Paulie for Eviction*​
Nicole's target is Jozea, Paulie is a pawn Nicole hopes Paulie will keep Jozea from winning PoV. On Sunday at 8PM, a new competition will take place and the winning houseguest will get "unprecedented power."​​*In another twist, Paul was nominated as a third nominee.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



​*Paul Won PoV*​
Paul doesn't know who nominated him, since it was done anonymously. Jozea and Michelle do not know if Paul will chose replacement or the anonymous person.​​Source ​


​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Deals and Alliances*​​*And so it begins...*​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Paul doesn't know who nominated him, since it was done anonymously, but we think it was Frank. Jozea and Michelle do not know if Paul will chose replacement or the anonymous person.





Spoiler



​[Edited to add source link.]​​ Source ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*


Spoiler



Paul used the PoV on himself and Bridgette went up in his place.


*​


Spoiler




Frank nominated Bridgette as the replacement nominee, however the HGs do not know who held the power to nominate Paul, or put up the replacement.​​Source ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*BB 18 - First Impressions*​​​==========​​The Season 18 premier was on last Wednesday night. Part 2 was on last Thursday. Here are my first impressions of the cast:​​*James Huling* - stowaway from Big Brother 17. Season 17 comment: "Reminds me of Donny, but only because of the accent."​*Update:* He pretty-much had me in stitches during #17. Hope he hangs around for more than a bit.​​*Nicole Franzel* - stowaway from Big Brother 16. Season 16 comment: First Impression: Good.​*Update*: Seems uptight and introspective. Season 18's first HoH.​​*Da'Vonne Rogers* - stowaway from Big Brother 17. Season 17 comment: "Watch out for this one! Methinks she's a schemer. Has _"Me, me"_ written all over her."​*Update: *Nothing's changed &#8230; drama, drama, drama!​​*Frank Eudy* - stowaway from Big Brother 14. [Did not record a comment on Season 14. - H]　​​*Bridgette - *Seems OK, if not low-keyed &#8230;


Spoiler



on the block.


​*Bronte - *Resident closet mathematician. Doesn't want to show too much intelligence.​​*Cory - *Good.​​*Glenn - *Struck a wrong cord with Nicole. Was evicted in last Thursday's episode. Hardly knew ya, guy!​​*Jozea - *Jury's still out on this guy - Obsessed with himself. On the block.​​*Michelle - *Reminds me of Nicole; lock, stock and barrel.​​*Natalie - *OK Cutie from Venezuela.​​*Paul - *Alpha male. Wants to be in charge. 


Spoiler



Was on the block but won PoV.


​*Paulie - *OK. Pawn material and Cody's (BB-16) brother. On the block.​​*Tiffany - *OK (Secretly, she is Vanessa's (BB17) sister.) Has crossed the line and is in cahoots with the Vets.​​*Victor - *Self-proclaimed lady's man, but really just a mama's boy.​​*Zakiyah - *Watch out for her! She could be another Da'Vonne.​​More comments as the season wears on.​​==========​​​


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Henry.

Go watch the show. Enjoy.

Vaya con Dios.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Next Big Brother Episode: TONIGHT on CBS at 8PM(E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Next Big Brother Episode Tonight on CBS at 9PM (E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

'Big Brother' 18: Why the Road Kill Competition Actually Matters This Season​
On Sunday night's episode of _Big Brother_, houseguests had to hop into an RV and undress as quickly as possibly. While it is likely something many of the contestants would have done anyway, this was a part of the new competition introduced this season, entitled #BBRoadKill, or Road Kill, that will take place weekly after the nomination ceremony.

Instead of having a reward or have-not competition like in previous seasons, each week, contestants will one-by-one enter the RV and compete in a challenge. No one will know who won the competition besides the winner themselves, as they also earn the power to secretly nominate a third houseguest for eviction.

Although there have been three people on the block at once in other seasons, this is the first time that a player can win the right to nominate someone anonymously. In Season 15, a third nominee was secretly chosen by an audience-voted contestant as opposed to a winning player of a competition.

So what exactly does this mean for the houseguests? There might be a lot more backdooring than usual as the risk of retaliation has been erased. It's likely that contestants will take more risks and have no fear when it comes to putting someone on the block even if they are supposedly in an alliance with them.

Above all, there will probably be finger pointing, assumptions made and false theories drawn up about who actually won the competition like there was on Sunday when Jozea was convinced that Cody's brother won this week's challenge (Frank did).

Source


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

We're considering an intervention.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 7 - 4 - 0 Jozea Was Evicted*​
*(Bridgette did not get any votes.) *​
*


Spoiler



7:45PM BBT: The HoH competition is completed!


*​


Spoiler



​*Paulie is the new HoH!*​​*http://www.mortystv.com/bb/*​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nominations​​


Spoiler



*Paulie Nominated Bronte & Paul*


​


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting updates, here.

While personally I had to "cut it loose" this season after about 45 mins into the 1st ep, we've got one member of the household that has watched most seasons (a *diehard* CBS addict that misses fall-spring shows during the summer).

My problem with this season was that I felt _exactly_ like many of the new contestants when the "stowaways" were revealed. My first thought was, "Great. They'll pick 'em off one by one and it might be fun to watch." But then they were forced into the team thing and I realized it was set up so that couldn't happen.

My feeling is no matter how much those former contestants might've been audience favorites, they should've had their own "season" and not effed-it-up for the current contestants, with their possibility of still being able to win the grand prize, no less. They had their chance! That and of course putting in siblings of former players at the same time.

Not only is it unfair to new players on two counts, it just plain smacks of *lazy* production.

While I may look in on it from time to time, there's simply too much else piled into the DVRs for me to catch up on, especially given the current "state" of _BB_.

Thanks again, for posting the updates. It is appreciated.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My pleasure, D. I too detect a certain amount of unnecessary desperation in this year's season. There's a plethora of twists that seem to signal Production's anxiety. I don't know what's causing all the hand wringing, but it's getting hard to follow. I don't have a problem with the stowaways. It's just another "twist" designed to pique our interest. That's fine, even if it puts the newbies at an apparent disadvantage ... for now. Had they stopped there, I think I would be enjoying this season that much more.

What is getting to me, though, is the sheer number of twists and competitions. It's getting harder and harder to keep up with them, to the point of distraction. While I am grateful that the Battle of the Block (BoB) and the multiple HoHs are a thing of the past, the new Road Kill twist and the team selection of the HoH are poor replacements. It's just taking too much brain power to keep up with it all.

I don't know; maybe it will all come together as the season goes on, but for the moment it seems to be demanding a lot more of me than it's worth. We'll see...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Victor won the Roadkill competition and although his first choice was to nominate James, it now appears that he will put Tiffany on the block.





Spoiler



​*Yet another twist...*​​*Jozea was evicted, but next Thursday, July 7th Jozea will compete against Glenn in the BattleBack competition. The winner of Thursday's competition will go on to compete in the following week's Battle, and after five evictees duke it out, the last one remaining will return to the house and re-enter the game.*​​Source ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



Paul, Da'Vonne, and Zakiyah are the Have-Nots for the week because they finished last in the HoH competition. In addition to slop, the Have-Nots get to eat berries (because the competition was called "Berry Balanced").​​*The PoV players are: Paulie, Paul, Bronte, Tiffany, Da'Vonne & Zakiyah.*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother 18 Episode Airs on CBS Tonight at 8 (E)*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paulie Won PoV*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night's broadcast showed Paulie winning the HoH competition. Later, it showed Victor winning the Road Kill competition.

The nomination ceremony takes place. Paul and Bronte are nominated by Paulie. Victor is shocked to not be nominated. Is this good for him or is a back door coming?

Tiffany is Victors third nomination.

*The next Big Brother episode airs Wednesday on CBS at 8PM{E).*



Spoiler



Victor is definitely in Paulie's crosshairs. Paulie tells Paul that he is just a pawn. Paulie's real target is Victor, who Paulie intends to back door. Having just won the PoV, Paulie is in position to go after Victor.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​​Twas The Night Before Independence Day​​After some discussion about making it big after BB, Frank and Paulie have settled down under the covers for a good nights sleep in anticipation of today's festivities.

Paulie says you just never know who will do well from this. Frank says he had to quit his job to come on the show and then his boss had the audacity to ask him to wear a company t-shirt to advertise for them.

Paulie says that Cody quit his job before coming on and even though he was told he was welcome back, Cody declined the suit wearing, behind the desk job, for the possibility of better things.

Paulie says people rally around ideas and the people that have the big ideas make it big without even knowing it. Tom's Shoes and Save the Melon caps are mentioned by Paulie as ideas the folks rallied around.

Paul and Bridgette are still up in the hallway looking at the mirrors. Paul is mashing pimples, Bridgette is explaining the anatomy of a pimple as well as the pore it sits in when they see someone walking behind the mirror and begin to talk to them jokingly. "STOP THAT," booms the voice of the BB gods. Bridgette says, "OK, I'm going to bed ," and Paul says he is going to wash his stank feet off in the shower, which he does. Bridgette says she wants to get in the water for a minute. She enters for a minute, comes out and heads off the bed, seeming to wait for Paul who asks what time it is.

Bridgette says it's way early and Paul thinks she says it's 2:30, and he corrects her and says it's 5:00. The two of them run into Da'Vonne in the kitchen who says that she cannot sleep. Da'Vonne continues on and nestles into her bumper car, wrestles with the sheet, moving and tucking it around her fetally drawn up legs and curled up body.

Paul enters, pulls his shorts up around his waist and begins making his bumper car nest. Blankets on the bottom spread out? Check. Kerchief on? Check. Kerchief back off? Check. He curls up awkwardly and begins pulling and flipping the covers all around. Finally the movement stops and the room becomes silent save for the low sounds of oncoming slumber.​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting Held*​​​


Spoiler



*At the PoV meeting, Paulie used the PoV, saved Paul, and nominated Victor.*​
*On Thursday, either Bronte, Tiffany, or Victor will be evicted.*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother 18 is TONIGHT On CBS @ 8PM (E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*House Stats Week 1*​​​


Spoiler



*







*​​​


​​http://www.mortystv.com/bb/] Source[/url]​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Deals and Alliances*​​​


Spoiler



​







​​​


​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night's episode of Big Brother showed us that Paulie used the PoV to remove Paul's nomination and replace him with Victor. It also showed Tiffany being nominated by Victor (winner of this week's Road Kill competition) as the third nomination. Tiffany was asked to throw the PoV competition by her alliance to insure Victor's nomination. She, of course, reneged on that and instead tried to win the competition after peeking at Da'Vonne's answer - which did not go unnoticed by Da. Tiffany's paranoia got the best of her, but only resulted in polarizing the ladies against her.​​Tonight will see the eviction episode which may be interesting given Da'Vonne's efforts to have Tiffany evicted over Victor.​​*Tune in tonight at 9(E) on CBS.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 9 - 1 - 0, Victor Was Evicted
(Tiffany got no votes, Bronte got one vote from Paul)*​
*Bridgette is the new HoH!







*
* Glenn vs. Jozea, then that winner vs. Victor, will be shown after the fifth person is evicted on a special Friday edition of Big Brother on July 22.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*NOMINATIONS*​


Spoiler



*Bridgette Nominated Paul and Tiffany for Eviction*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*BB RoadKill*​​​


Spoiler



​*Frank Won the RoadKill Competition
Frank Nominated Bronte*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Have-Nots*​​​


Spoiler



​*The Freakazoids (Nicole, Tiffany, and Corey) are the Have-Nots this week and in addition to SLOP they can eat all the peanuts and popcorn they want.*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV*​​​


Spoiler



​*Bridgette Won PoV*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Last night's episode of Big Brother showed Frank manipulating Bridgette to appoint his target (Tiffany) for eviction. *​​*Both Paul and Tiffany were nominated for eviction.*​​*The BB RoadKill competition was also played, with Frank again being the winner. *​​*He "secretly" nominated Bronte as the third candidate.*​​*The PoV competition and winner will be shown on Wednesday's episode, which will air on CBS at 8P (E).*​​*Frank is rubbing a lot of Hamsters the wrong way. Da'Vonne has committed herself to having him evicted next week, and if you read between the lines, she'll orchestrate it before Tiffany leaves the game. This should be interesting.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Forgive me, Henry, but is it necessary to post everything that happens on Big Brother? I get that you must enjoy the show, but there are countless other programs on TV and their threads get ignored due to the frequency of BB posts.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Forgive me, Henry, but is it necessary to post everything that happens on Big Brother? I get that you must enjoy the show, but there are countless other programs on TV and their threads get ignored due to the frequency of BB posts.


You are forgiven, Cholly.

I don't think DBSTalk has a compulsory reading list; and if it did, I doubt this thread would be on it. That said, please feel free to ignore my BB posts in the future. I certainly wouldn't want to impede any interest you might have on other shows, or force you to waist your limited web time on them.

For anyone who's thinking along the same lines, please note that I post whenever there has been a significant event in the house. The total number of posts depends on the amount of activity.

Furthermore, I try to keep them short and to the point.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I Personally appreciate his posts, especially the spoilers. On average he posts one or two updates a day.... That's hardly excessive


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting*​​​


Spoiler



​*Bridgette has decided not to use the PoV.*​
*On Thursday, either Tiffany, Paul, or Bronte will be evicted from the Big Brother house.*​​*Source *​​


​​


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

cpalmer2k said:


> I Personally appreciate his posts, especially the spoilers. On average he posts one or two updates a day.... That's hardly excessive


I agree, but sometimes I do have to avoid this thread if I haven't watched an episode yet :rolling:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> I agree, but sometimes I do have to avoid this thread if I haven't watched an episode yet :rolling:


Sorry, Chevy ... Sometimes I'll inadvertently post something in the clear that hasn't aired yet. This year, I'm trying to check myself more closely with the use of spoiler tags.

If something slips by me, please let me know and I'll add the spoiler tags.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother Airs TONIGHT on CBS @ 8PM(E) *​


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Henry said:


> Sorry, Chevy ... Sometimes I'll inadvertently post something in the clear that hasn't aired yet. This year, I'm trying to check myself more closely with the use of spoiler tags.
> 
> If something slips by me, please let me know and I'll add the spoiler tags.


No! Keep on posting, its just due to my schedule, sometimes I'm not able to watch the midweek episodes until the weekend, but I check this forum daily when at work so I just don't click on this thread until I've caught up, nothing wrong with what you're posting


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's telecast of Big Brother we saw that Bridgette won the PoV competition and got wounded for her efforts. She didn't want to jeopardize Natalie by using the veto to remove Bronte from nomination, so instead she opted to keep the nominations the same.*​​*Bronte came clean with the Spy Girls about her mathematical background.*​​*We saw the Outback party and we also saw Frank win the RoadKill competition and clue his 8-pack alliance in on the fact. Frank is steadily rubbing the house the wrong way. Da'Vonne is leading the pack in manipulating the house against him in next week's elimination. Should be interesting to see.*​​*James's allegiances seem to be slipping as he divulges to Natalie that Frank won the RoadKill competition. *​​*


Spoiler



Overnight events now hint that the house is going to try to vote Bronte out and keep Tiffany just to defy Frank's plans.


*​​*Source *​​*Reminder: The elimination episode of Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(E).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 0 for Paul- 4 for Tiffany - 5 for Bronte Was Evicted*​
Frank, Natalie, James, and Paulie voted to evict Tiffany
Michelle, Nicole, Zakiyah, Corey, and Da'Vonne voted to evict Bronte​
*Paulie Won HoH!*​
*This means Category 4: Frank, Bridgette, Paulie, and Michelle are safe from nomination this week.*​
==========​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*At the nomination ceremony, Paulie nominated Natalie and Tiffany for eviction.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*RoadKill*​​​


Spoiler



​*Tiffany Won The RoadKill Competition & Nominated Corey.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV*​​​


Spoiler



​*The Have-Nots are just James and Natalie, they got baked beans, baguettes, and basil to eat with their slop.
Paulie, Tiffany, Natalie, Corey, Da'Vonne & Paul competed for PoV*
*Corey Won the PoV**
Tiffany put up Corey as the RoadKill nominee, so she gets to pick the replacement, she has said the replacement will be Da'Vonne.*​​*Source *​​​


​​*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother Airs Tonight on CBS @ 8PM(E) *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's telecast, the nomination ceremony saw Paulie nominateTiffany (she smirked) and Natalie (a wistful reaction) for eviction. *​​*We also got to see a stinky RoadKill competition along with Tiffany's eventual win of it. She "secretly" nominates Cory as the third nomination.*​​*On next Wednesday's episode of Big Brother, the PoV competition will be played.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey used the PoV to take himself off the block, and Tiffany nominated Da'Vonne in his place.* ​
*On Thursday, either Da'Vonne, Natalie or Tiffany will be evicted.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Paulie, Tiffany, Natalie, Corey, Da'Vonne & Paul competed for PoV*​
*Corey Won the PoV*​
*Tiffany put up Corey as the RoadKill nominee, so she gets to pick the replacement, she has said the replacement will be Da'Vonne.*​
*Corey used the PoV to take himself off the block, and Tiffany nominated Da'Vonne in his place.* ​
On Thursday, either Da'Vonne, Natalie or Tiffany will be evicted.​​Source ​​NOTE 1: Big Brother is airing tonight at a special time due to CBS coverage of the Republican National Convention. Big Brother is scheduled to air one hour later than usual._ [**The time changed on my local listing. It now shows a 2-hr delay. Check yours just to make sure. - H **]_ If you are recording this event, add additional time to your timer in the event that convention coverage goes overtime. *Check your local listing for any changes in the schedule.*​​NOTE 2: A special "Battle Back" episode of Big Brother is scheduled to air on CBS on Friday, July 22 at 8PM(E). *Check local listings for any last-minute changes in the schedule.*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 0 for Natalie - 0 for Da'Vonne - 8 for Tiffany**, she was Evicted.*​*There was no HoH competition Thursday, and no After Dark.*

*Tune in tonight (Friday) for a special episode - the first ever Battle‹Back episode where an HG will return to the game. And that's only the first wave of twists that will challenge the HGs like never before.

On Sunday we'll crown a new HoH. Can the Battle‹Back winner enter the house and rise to power? And which two HGs will be on the chopping block?

On Wednesday, the PoV holds the power to change those nominees.*​*Live next Thursday, another HG will be evicted.*​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*VICTOR WON THE BATTLE BACK COMPETITION & RETURNED TO THE HOUSE*​​


Spoiler



James is HoH, Frank and Bridgette were nominated.​​There is a secret room next to the HoH room. The first HG to find it will get a special power. Michelle has already figured out what's going on from hearing the sounds of BB constructing the room. Michelle: "...that secret room upstairs, you heard all that drilling..."
Paulie: "You think they'll open it while James is up there?"​​


​
*New Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a secret room next to the HoH room. The first HG to find it will get a special power. Michelle has already figured out what's going on from hearing the sounds of BB constructing the room. Michelle: "...that secret room upstairs, you heard all that drilling..."​
Paulie: "You think they'll open it while James is up there?"​
​


Spoiler



​*James, Bridgette, Frank, Da'Vonne, Nicole, and Michelle played in the PoV competition.*​
*Michelle has won the POV*​​


​​*Source*​​*The next episode of Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's episode we saw...*​​*After a five hour endurance competition, *​​*James won HoH *​​*Frank and Bridgette were nominated.*​​*Source *​​​


Spoiler



​*James, Bridgette, Frank, Da'Vonne, Nicole, and Michelle played in the PoV competition.*​
*Michelle has won the POV*​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*Michelle did not use the PoV*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Secret Room*​
​


Spoiler



​*Paul found the secret room, and the secret that it held.*​​In the room was a card that read: "Secret Destination: Before you are 12 sealed envelopes each one containing a BB airlines ticket. Eleven envelopes contain one way ticket but one holds a round trip ticket. Any HG that finds the secret destination may choose one envelope. Once and envelope is claimed it is yours, you may not exchange it for a different one. If you are evicted your envelope will be opened on stage revealing your ticket. If you hold the round trip ticket you will immediately go back into the BB house for a second shot at the half million dollar grand prize. You MUST keep the envelope sealed as the ticket inside is only valid if it is opened on the stage with Julie upon eviction."​
It went on to say if you open the envelope before your eviction it's void. If you tamper with another HGs envelope you may be subject to a penalty. It is up to you if you tell other HGs about the room and the envelopes.​​​


​​*The next episode of Big Brother will air tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's Big Brother episode we saw James, Bridgette, Frank, Da'Vonne, Nicole, and Michelle play in the PoV competition. *​​*Michelle won the OTEV PoV competition. *​​*Later, we saw her not using the power, thus leaving the nominations the same. *​​*Either Bridgette or Frank will be evicted tonight.*​​*The next episode of Big Brother will air tonight on CBS at 9PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 9 - 0 Frank was Evicted.*​
*Frank opened his secret room envelope live on stage. It was a one-way ticket, he was not able to return to the house.*​​​


Spoiler



*Paul won HoH*​​
*Zakiyah, Corey, Natalie, and Paulie are Have-Nots*​​​


​
*Time to launch a whole new way that you at home can affect the game. It's called "America's Care Package" and it's how you can send one lucky HG an advantage. Each week, a different care package will be in play. All you have to do is vote for which HGsyou think should receive it. Please note, once an HG receives one care package, they are not eligible to receive another. The first care package is a Never Not Pass - the HG who gets this cannot be a Have Not for the rest of the summer.*​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



​*Big Brother told the houseguests about the Care Packages twist.*​
*Natalie won the first Care Package, a Never-Not Pass. *​​*For the rest of the season, she can not be made a Have-Not.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Bridgette and Paulie are nominated for eviction by HoH Paul. *​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul, Paulie, Bridgette, Michelle, Natalie and Victor will compete for PoV today.*​​​


​​*PoV Winner*​​​


Spoiler




*Paulie won the PoV*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother Airs Toight on CBS @ 8PM(E) *​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's Big Brother episode we saw Paul win the HoH competition.*​
*Zakiyah, Corey, Natalie, and Paulie are Have-Nots*​​*Big Brother told the houseguests about the Care Packages twist. It's officially called "America's Care Package" and it's how you can send one lucky HG an advantage. Each week, a different care package will be in play. All you have to do is vote for which HG you think should receive it. Once a HG receives one care package, they are not eligible to receive another.*​
*Natalie won the first Care Package, a Never-Not Pass. For the rest of the season, she can not be made a Have-Not.*​
*Bridgette and Paulie are nominated. *​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul, Paulie, Bridgette, Michelle, Natalie and Victor will competed for PoV.*​
*Paulie won the PoV*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paulie Used the PoV and Da'Vonne replaced him on the block.*​​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*America's Care Package*​​​


Spoiler



​​*Each week, a different care package will be in play. All you have to do is vote for which HG you think should receive it. Note that once a HG receives one care package, they are not eligible to receive another.*​​*This week's Care Package contains the right to remove two eviction votes. The winner of this package could single-handedly flip the house by preventing two houseguests of their choosing from voting in next week's eviction. *​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother Airs Tonight on CBS @ 8PM(E) *​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*During the week, Bridgette and Paulie were nominated for eviction.*​
*In last night's televised episode, Paul, Paulie, Bridgette, Michelle, Natalie and Victor competed for PoV.*​
*Paulie won the PoV*​
*Paulie Used the PoV and Da'Vonne replaced him on the block.*​​*Source *​​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a Vote of 6 - 2 Da'Vonne was Evicted Last Night.*​
*Da'Vonne opened her secret room envelope live on stage. It was a one-way ticket, she was not able to return to the house. At the end of the episode, the HGs started playing the HoH competition.*​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor won HoH*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Care Package Drop*​​​


Spoiler



​*The second care package was dropped in the backyard. James got the power to nullify two eviction votes this week.*​​​


​​*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler




*Victor nominated Zakiyah & Michelle*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Veto Players*​​​


Spoiler




*The veto players are Victor, Michelle, Zakiyah, James, Nicole and Paulie.*​​​


​​*Veto Winner*​​​


Spoiler




*Paulie won the Power of Veto!*​​There was an unexplained time gap in yesterday's live feed coverage that didn't allow for timely reporting of the winner. It appears that it was a scavenger hunt-type competition, Sorry.- [H]​​​


​​*Reminder: The next episode of Bog Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*DAY 55*​​*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18, we saw Victor outlast Natalie to win the HoH title. For over an hour and a half, they clung to their floating disks as they rotated around and around. In spite of her pleas that Victor allow her to win, she finally dropped and Victor became the official HoH for the week.*​​*The Care Package drop showed us that the BB fans chose to give James the advantage this week. He will be able to prevent two HGs from voting next Thursday, in addition to the underwear and socks he found in the box. Natalie revealed that James had been using her underwear.*​​*Much more drama occurred in the house during the week ... way more than I can explain here. I recommend you read last night's transcript of the episode (contained in the link provided below) to get up-to-date.*​​*Finally, we saw the nomination ceremony, in which Victor nominated Zakiyah and Michele for eviction.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paulie did not use the PoV *​​*On Thursday, either Michelle or Zakiyah will be evicted!*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The Next Episode of Big Brother 18 is TONIGHT on CBS @ 8PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18, we were privy to James being the recipient of this week's Care Package, the PoV player selection, the PoV competition, and ceremony.*​​*Paulie - who won the PoV competition - chose to keep the nominations the same.*​​*This means that either Michelle or Zakiyah will go to the Jury House tonight.*​​*Source *​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 will air on CBS tonight @ 9PM(E).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised Big Brother 18 episode:*​​*By a Vote of 3 - 2 Zakiyah was Evicted.*​
Zakiyah opened her secret room envelope live on stage.​It was a one-way ticket, she was not able to return to the house.

*Corey Won HoH*​
Corey Nominated Michelle and Bridgette
Paul, Nicole & James will also compete for PoV​​*Corey Won PoV*​
Corey did not use the PoV and kept Bridgette & Michelle on the block.​​*By a vote of 5 to 1 Bridgette was evicted from the BB House.*​
Bridgette opened her secret room envelope live on stage.​It was a one-way ticket, she was not able to return to the house.​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​

Spoiler



 





Spoiler



​*Victor is the new HoH! *​​​


​​​


Spoiler



​*Nicole is the winner of this week's care package! She will be safe this week and will have to wear a Super Safety costume.*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor Nominated Paulie & Corey for Eviction!*​​​


​​*Have-Nots*​​​


Spoiler



​*Nicole and Michelle are the Have-Nots*​​​


​​*REMINDER: Don't forget, in addition to Sunday, Wednesday and Thursday, Big Brother will air a special episode on Friday, August 19th. *​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor, Corey, Paulie, James, Nicole, and Paul played for PoV. *​​​


​​*PoV Competition*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor won PoV.*​​​


​​*Source *​​*Reminder: The next televised episode of Big Brother 18 is tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*Victor won the HoH question competition.*​​*Through a series of flashbacks, we saw a side of Paulie we've never seen before. *​*Hope we never see it again.*​​*The Care Package was delivered. *​*It went to Nicole, who is now guaranteed a week's safety from elimination.*​​*Victor nominated Paulie and Cory for eviction. *​*Paulie later cried.*​​*Reminder: The next televised episode of Bigh Brother 18 is on Wednesday on CBS at 8PM(E) and it will include a visit by Zingbot!*​​​


Spoiler



​*At the PoV ceremony, Victor did not use the PoV
On Thursday, either Corey or Paulie will be evicted.*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 is tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18, we saw Paulie cry, the Veto players selection, Paulie cry, the Zingbot-hosted PoV competition, Paulie cry some more, and the Veto Ceremony.*​​*Zingbot metered out punishments and rewards. Paul has to wear a security outfit and pat everyone down when an alarm sounds, James won $5K, Nicole won a trip to anywhere in the US, Corey has to wear a Patroitard, with a bald eagle & a Zingbot for President sign, Paulie has to bake apple pies. *​​*Victor, Corey, Paulie, James, Nicole, and Paul played for PoV.*​​*Victor won the PoV*​​*Victor chose to not use the PoV, leaving the nominations the same.*​​*Tonight either Paulie or Cory will be evicted.*​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(E)*​​*Also, don't forget tomorrow night's special episode of Big Brother 18 on CBS. Check local listings for air time.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*By a Vote of 5 - 0 Paulie was Evicted.*​Paulie opened his secret room envelope live on stage. It was a one-way ticket, he was not able to return to the house. ​
*In a new twist, the first five jury members will compete in a competition where the winner will return to the game!*​
*Paul got a punishment and has to wear a security outfit and pat everyone down when an alarm sounds, James won $5K, Nicole won a trip to anywhere in the US, Corey has to wear a Patroitard, with a bald eagle & a Zingbot for President sign, *​​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​*New HoH*​​​


Spoiler



​*Natalie Won HoH!*​​​


​​*Care Package*​​​


Spoiler



​*Michelle got this week's Care Package!*​
 She will be Co-HoH with Natalie. She got a key to the room and will nominate one of the two for eviction. However, both Michelle and Natalie will not be able to compete in the next HoH competition. ​​


​​*REMINDER: Big Brother will air a special episode this Friday (tonight), August 19th, showing the backyard concert with special guest star Ziggy Marley & the houseguests compete for prizes, perks and prizes during this county fair-themed event. *​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Programing Note*

*Due to preseason football, these stations will air tonight's Big Brother at a later time or on a different station. Please check your local listings.*

Stations:

Boston, MA - Moved to WSBK
Pittsburgh, PA - Moved to WPCW
Cincinnati, OH - Moved to WSTR
Rockford, IL - Delayed until 12:37AM
Rock Island, IL - Delayed until 12:37AM
Omaha, NE - Delayed until 12:37AM
Burlington, VT - Delayed until 1:37AM
Harrisburg, PA - Delayed until 1:37AM
Altoona, PA - Delayed until 1:37AM
Youngstown, OH - Delayed until 1:37AM
Columbus, OH - Delayed until 1:37AM
Toledo, OH - Delayed until 1:37AM
Dayton, OH - Delayed until 1:37AM
Marquette, MI - Delayed until 1:37AM
Saginaw, MI - Delayed until 2:07AM

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Last night's "bonus" episode of Big Brother 18 was somewhat of a disappointment. Some of us were lead to believe that this was coverage of a Ziggy Marley concert performed as part of the BB County Fair - which turned out to be a one-song concert.*​​*We also saw some outtakes from the season - none of which, in my estimation, deserved a bonus episode.*​​*We did, however, see the beginning of the HoH competition, this time taking place within the infamous "black box".*​​*New HoH*​​​


Spoiler



​*As we already know, Natalie won the HoH competition.*​​​


​​*Care Package*​​​


Spoiler



​*We also know that Michelle was voted by America to receive the Co-HoH Care Package.*​​​


​​*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*What we didn't know is that Michelle and Natalie nominated Paul & Victor for eviction.*​
​


​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players*​​​


Spoiler



​*Nicole hosted the PoV competition, everyone else competed.*​​​


​​*PoV Winner*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul won the PoV.*​​​


​​*Next Week's Care Package*​​​


Spoiler



​*Next week's Care Package is called: BB Bribe*​
*The winner gets $5K to bribe one Houseguest! *​​Bribes may influence voting, competitions, vetoes or nominations. The bribe can only be given to one Houseguest, for one action, within the week leading up to the next eviction.​​​


​​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18, we saw Natalie win HoH by a 4-second margin over Corey. *​​*The Care Package was air-dropped with Michelle's name on it. America has voted to give her a Co-HoH for the week.*​​*At the nomination ceremony, Natalie nominated Victor for eviction, and Michelle nominated Paul*.​​It is clear to see that a major defection has taken place in the house. What used to be a solid alliance commanding the numbers, has now switched with Natalie's and James' allegiances firmly in the Corey/Nicole camp. James' simple rationale is that Victor and Paul are the strong arms now dominating the house. To keep loyal to either of them is tantamount to giving them a $500,000 check. This is especially true of Victor, who has won time and time again.​​​


Spoiler



​Don't forget that the PoV competition has already been played with Paul claiming the victory. It should make for a very interesting week if Paul opts to take himself off of the block.. If Victor is evicted as a result, there is a distinct chance that he could return to the house - him being the fifth Jury House member that will compete for the return privilege.​​If, on the other hand, Nicole is nominated to replace Paul on the block, there is a possibility that she may be evicted, thus giving Paulie the edged on the return competition.​​Stay tuned...​​​


​​*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul took himself off the block, and Corey went up in his place.*​
*On Thursday, either Victor or Corey will be evicted.*​​​


​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*Meech received the Care Package, She will be Co-HoH along with Natalie. She will also be responsible for nominating the second HG for eviction.*​​*Natalie nominates Victor. Meech nominates Paut.*​​*Everyone but Nicole is selected to play in the PoV competition.*​​*Paul wins the PoV competition.*​​*In the PoV Ceremony, Paul uses the power on himself.*​​*Meech names Corey to take Paul's place.*​​​*REMINDER: The next eviction episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised Big Brother 18:*​​*By a Vote of 2 - 1 Victor was evicted.*​​​*Returning Jury Member And New HoH *​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor won the Jury Second Chance Competition and is back in the house!*​
*Nicole Won HoH!*​​​


​​*Headcount*​​​


Spoiler



​*







*​​​


​​*Care Package*​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey won the last Care Package of the season*​​​


​​*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Nicole nominated Michelle and Paul for eviction*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



​Have-Nots are Victor and Corey​
Nicole, Victor, Paul, Corey, Michelle, and James competed for PoV; Natalie hosted the competition.​
Nicole won the PoV​​​


​​Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)​​​*Source *​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*The HoH competition was covered extensively, concluding in James willingly throwing the win to Nicole. As some of you already know, Victor was the "victor" among the Jury Members' co-competition and won the right to return to the game.*​​*The last BB Care Package of the season was air-dropped with Cory being selected its winner. He got $5k to use as bribe money to selectively bride one of his fellow players to commit to an act that would improve his game.*​​*A soul-searching Nicole struggled to decide whom to nominate, even considering reneging on her promise to James that he and Natalie would not be nominated. In the end, she nominated Meech (the target) and Paul (the pawn) - the latter volunteering - thus clearing the way for the "Final Four" alliance consisting of Nicole, Corey, Paul and Victor.*​​*As the episode concluded, Nicole was very happy with her actions, and James seemed to feel that it was clear sailing from here on out.*​​*PoV Ceremony*​​​


Spoiler



​*The PoV Meeting was held Monday, and Nicole kept the nominations the same.*​​​



​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​​*http://www.mortystv.com/bb/] Source[/url]*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*Corey won the last Care Package on the season. He gets $5k to bribe another houseguest to perform an act that will favor his game.*​​*Nicole nominated Michelle and Paul for eviction, with Meech being the target, even though she thinks she's the Pawn.*​
*Have-Nots are Victor and Corey. They get to enjoy BB Slop. Sea Weed and Squid.*​
*Nicole, Victor, Paul, Corey, Michelle, and James competed for PoV; Natalie hosted the competition.*​
*Nicole won the PoV*​
*The PoV Meeting was held Monday, and Nicole kept the nominations the same.*​​*=====*​​*REMINDER: Tonight's eviction episode of Big Brother 18 airs on CBS at 9PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised eviction episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*The Vote Was Tied, 2-2, Nicole cast the tie-breaking vote and sent Michelle to the jury house.*​
*The HoH Competition followed, it was called "Poached Eggs" and involved maneuvering eggs though chicken wire.*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor Won HoH*​
*Everyone got an egg in the "Have" slot, so there will be no Have-Nots this week.*​​​


​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *
​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations And Have-Nots*​​​


Spoiler



​*Victor nominated James and Natalie for Eviction*​​*Everyone got an egg in the "Have" slot, so there will be no Have-Nots this week.*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players*​​​


Spoiler



​*All houseguests got to play in the PoV competition*​​​


​​*PoV Winner*​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey won the PoV*​​​


​​*Source *​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*We saw clips of Meech's eviction, extensive coverage of last Thursday's almost-two-hour-long eggy HoH competition, and the Nomination ceremony.*​​*Victor won the HoH competition.*​​*Victor nominated James and Natalie for eviction.*​​*On Wednesday, we will see the PoV competition and the PoV ceremony.*​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey did not use the PoV*​
*On Thursday, either James or Natalie will be evicted.*​​​


​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*The PoV competition was individually played to a MacGyver theme - actually, a brazen advertising opportunity shamelessly played by the houseguests and CBS.*​​*Corey won the PoV with an unbeatable 5 min and 14 second time.*​​*Later, at the PoV ceremony, Corey decided NOT to use the PoV, thus leaving the nominations the same.*​​*With Corey's win, James saw his and Natalie's fates sealed. Natalie went to Paul and Victor to apologize for listening to James and nominating them for eviction when she was HoH. In doing so, she virtually threw James under the bus - a fact that didn't go unnoticed by Paul and Victor. They decide to call James up to the HoH room. Paul tells us that if Natalie ends up going home this week, James will be a free agent next week. IF he wins HoH, he would rather that James put up Nicole and Corey rather than Victor and Paul. Telling James the truth about Natalie might gain them a token of trust.*​​*James comes up to the HoH room, and Paul tells him about Natalie throwing James under the bus. James is shocked. They elaborate on what Natalie said. James asks if she really said that she regretted trusting him? They tell him it might have been game on her part. James tells them he promises not to repeat what they told him.*​​*James appears broken-hearted.*​​*Reminder: The next eviction episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 9 PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised eviction episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*Previously, in an explosive veto competition, Corey assured Jatalie would stay on the block and the Final Four considered making Natalie their target. Worried she may be leaving, Natalie had some harsh words for James. *​​*Hoping to reel James back to their side, Paul and Victor told him about Natalie's betrayal. At the veto meeting, the couples fate was sealed. *​​*By a Vote of 3-0, Natalie was Evicted*​​*During her exit interview with Julie, Natalie insists she did not throw James under the bus and Julie explains why it was perceived that way. Natalie still doesn't seem to understand why this was perceived as against James. She says she trusted Nicorey due to James. He really trusted them, but she trusted Victor over Nicorey. She went with James' gut, she wasn't trying to throw him under the bus. That was not her intention. She's honored to leave next to him and campaigned to keep him, she thought that would show how much she cares for him.*​​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​New HoH​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey Won The HoH Competition*​​​


​​​Nominations​​​


Spoiler



​*Corey nominated Paul & Victor, his target is Victor*​​​


​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Competition*​​​


Spoiler



​*Everyone played in the PoV competition.*​​*Nicole won the PoV*​​​


​​*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E)*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*It looks like Corey and Nicole's efforts to secure James' loyalty has succeeded over Paul and Victor's similar endeavors.*​​*The slippery battle for HoH resulted in a victory for Corey, who now has Paul and Victor firmly in his sights - Victor being the target.*​​*Victor is oblivious to all of this, apparently smitten by Nicole - or so it seems to Paul.*​​*In the meantime, Corey and Nicole are excited that all tea leaves point to James' loyalty to them, despite their handy work in getting Natalie evicted last week. This opens the way for them to spring their plan to get rid of Victor next Tuesday.*​​*Victor is, of course, devastated when Corey nominates him and Paul for eviction and leaves James untouched. This is a total blindside he was sure would not happen. *​​*On Monday (September 12) either Paul or Victor will be evicted, this will shown on Tuesday's Big Brother.*​​​*Reminder: Big Brother 18 Schedule - Final Episodes:*

*Tuesday, Sept 13th - 8/7c - Fast Fwd Eviction (taped on Monday)
Wednesday, Sept 14th - 8/7c - Live Eviction
Friday, Sept 16th - Memory Lane
Wednesday, Sept 21st - 9:30 PM ET - Live, 90-min Finale*

Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Yesterday, either Paul or Victor was evicted - which one is unknown since the live feeds were turned off. *​​*Rumors*​​​


Spoiler



​*(1) Unconfirmed rumor is that Victor was indeed eliminated.*​​*(2) Rumor also has it that Paul is the new HoH.*​​​


​​*The eviction will be shown by CBS tonight, at 8PM(E) on a special Tuesday Big Brother 18 airing.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Confirming yesterday's rumors:*​​*Victor was evicted ... again.*​​*Paul won the HoH competition.*​​*In last night's televised "surprise eviction" episode of Big Brother 18, we were privy to the PoV competition, in which Nicole earned the PoV medal and left the nominations unchanged.*​​*Victor was evicted as planned, and Paul won the subsequent HoH competition.*​​*Headcount*​​







​​​*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul nominated Nicole and Corey for eviction.*​​​


​​​*PoV Winner*​​​


Spoiler



​*The PoV competition was played after the episode aired. Paul won the PoV.*​​​


​​*Reminder: Another eviction episode airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E). There is no episode scheduled for Thursday, but a special "Memory Lane" episode will air on Friday. The 90-minute Finale will air next Wednesday at 9:30PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*In last night's special televised episode of Big Brother 18;*​​*The nominations were shown. Corey and Nicole are on the block, Only James is left to cast a vote. Since he's in cahoots with Paul, it's pretty obvious who he will evict.*​​*In the Veto Competition, Paul emerged the winner. He chose to leave the nominations unchanged, thus sealing one of the nominees' fate.*​​*James Voted to Evict Corey*​
*The Final Three Are: James, Nicole & Paul*​​​*Headcount*​​*







*​​
*The HGs began the first part of the three part HoH competition. All three remaining HGs competed.*​​*We also got to see the goings-on at the Jury House. Needless to say, Da'Vonne was in full war footing in her exchange with Paulie over the female's callous treatment of Zakiyah. It was a hoot to watch. Even Production had to step in to separate the two combatants. And let's not forget that Bridgette had her say as well.*​​​​


Spoiler



​*Paul won Part One*​
*Paul will go on to compete in the third part, Nicole and James will compete against each other in part two, and the winner of that part then competes against Paul in part three.*​​​​


​​*Reminder: There will NOT be an episode of Big Brother 18 tonight. Instead, Thursday Night Football is scheduled. *​​*The next televised episode of Big Brother 18 will air tomorrow (Friday) on CBS at 8PM(E). *​​*The 90-minute Finale is scheduled for next Wednesday, Sept 21 at 9:30 PM(E), and following the premier of Survivor.*​​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The next episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(E).*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*During last night's televised episode of Big Brother 18:*​​*It was flash-back night in the BB abode. The three remaining houseguests spent most of the hour reminiscing past pranks and antics of the season, with very little real-time actions.*​​*For some reason, I was expecting to see the conclusion of Part One of the Three-Part HoH competition. Alas, that was not to be. Instead, we saw the beginnings of the competition, with a promise to learn who won Part One on next Wednesday's 90-minute Finale.*​​*A somewhat disappointing episode.*​​*Source *​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



​*We still don't know who the "official" winner of Part One of the HoH competition was, although spoilers say Paul won it.*​​* Nicole won Part Two of the HoH competition. *​*She beat James by 19 minutes.*​*(I have no idea what the theme of the competition was. - H)*​​*Part Three of the HoH competition will be played by Paul and Nicole.*​​​


​​*Reminder: The final 90-minute episode of Big Brother 18 airs on CBS this Wednesday night at 9:30PM(E), immediately following the premier of Survivor: Millenials vs. Gen X.*​​*Source *​


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is anyone going to pay up for CBS All Access for the next Big Brother season coming up after this one ends? I'm switching to Playstation Vue for my TV and they don't have CBS on there, so I MAY get an All Access subscription....I think they'll give me a week free preview so I'm going to try and time it around the start of the next BB


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The final 90-minute episode of Big Brother 18 airs on CBS tomorrow night at 9:30PM(E), immediately following the premier of Survivor: Millenials vs. Gen X.*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Is anyone going to pay up for CBS All Access for the next Big Brother season coming up after this one ends? I'm switching to Playstation Vue for my TV and they don't have CBS on there, so I MAY get an All Access subscription....I think they'll give me a week free preview so I'm going to try and time it around the start of the next BB


I will miss this on-line edition of BB. I don't like accessing any program on line ... my computer is too cludgedy for that, and I'm not that technically-inclined to connect my computer to my TV.

If someone covers it here, I'll certainly read the goings-on, but that's about the only way I'll follow it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The 90-minute finale episode of Big Brother 18 airs tonight on CBS at 9:30PM(E) following the premier of Survivor.*​​*Source *​


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> I will miss this on-line edition of BB. I don't like accessing any program on line ... my computer is too cludgedy for that, and I'm not that technically-inclined to connect my computer to my TV.
> 
> If someone covers it here, I'll certainly read the goings-on, but that's about the only way I'll follow it.


You don't need to use your comp to your tv...... get a Roku or Firetv and watch with the app.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You don't need to use your comp to your tv...... get a Roku or Firetv and watch with the app.


Still sounds complicated. Besides, one BB-a-year is enough for me.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Henry said:


> Besides, one BB-a-year is enough for me.


I'm kind of leaning that way as well. There were times this season I had 3 sometimes 4 episodes stacking up on my DVR before I could get time to catch up on them. Don't know how much I'd be able to keep up with another season, especially now with baseball playoffs coming and NFL just starting haha.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> I'm kind of leaning that way as well. There were times this season I had 3 sometimes 4 episodes stacking up on my DVR before I could get time to catch up on them. Don't know how much I'd be able to keep up with another season, especially now with baseball playoffs coming and NFL just starting haha.


I can see where you're coming from. Although we don't follow or watch baseball, NFL football is another story. We watch it religiously; four games on Sundays, one on Mondays and another on Thursdays.

Plus another BB season would mean that I would have to print out transcripts for my wife. I go through two reams of paper and two or three black ink cartridges to cover one BB season. If I started watching another BB, I might as well buy stock in the paper and ink companies. :bang


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Paul won Part three of the HoH competition*​​*Paul evicted James*​​*Nicole voted the winner.*​​*







*​*Winner*​​*Paul is runner-up.*​​*







*​*Runner-up*​​*Victor voted America's Favorite.*​​*Source *​​*See you next year!*​


----------

